

AMD's Interlagos and Valencia finally emerge - gvb
http://www.eetimes.com/electronics-news/4230565/AMD-s-Interlagos-and-Valencia-finally-emerge

======
protomyth
"AMD predicts the updated Opteron 6276 will have 84 percent higher performance
than rival Intel’s Xeon processor Model X5670"

Even though Apple seems to be an Intel shop for x86, I would love to see a Mac
Pro with a couple of these. They say they will be price competitive.

------
iwwr
Does AMD have an embedded platform outside of Fusion (like it, but without a
graphics core)?

